# 1948 Streamliner Help Needed



## jkent (Oct 31, 2013)

I have a potential buyer for this bike but he thinks the chain guard is incorrect for a B6 Streamliner.
This is what I got from him.

"I must say, I'm a bit torn on your bike the more I look at the pictures.  I don't think the guard is original.  I thought it was odd that the streamliner decals don't match from guard to tank.  The decal on the guard is what was used on the 'Hornet' model streamliners but not the B6.  I also noticed the Schwinn cross sticker on the guard opposed to the blue hurricane which was common for the B6 streamliners as well.  In combo, I think the guard is from a 50's Hornet style streamliner.  What are your thoughts on this observation?"


Here is the bike in question. But I for one don't think there is a problem at all with the chain guard. Every catalog I look in shows this to be the correct guard for a B6 and the Decal on the Guard and down tube both match, The Paint and patina match dead on. So I want to hear your thoughts please!
Thanks, JKent



 

 




 


I think the "Blue Hurricane" sticker would be Pre war only is this not correct? I couldn't find one until you go back to 1941. Like this http://www.vintageschwinn.com/_pages_bikes/1941.html


----------



## oskisan (Oct 31, 2013)

*Looks right to me..*

What does he think the chainguard should be? How much are you selling this thing for?

Here's mine... It's completely original


----------



## jkent (Oct 31, 2013)

He said chain guard went on a 1950's Hornet?? Selling for $1100


----------



## jkent (Oct 31, 2013)

What is your bike badged as?


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 1, 2013)

*I agree with the buyer ..*



oskisan said:


> What does he think the chainguard should be? How much are you selling this thing for?
> 
> Here's mine... It's completely original
> 
> View attachment 120641




oskisan - Your bike IS CORRECT as a B-6 sold through Schwinn ...

The BFG badge Challenger pre & post war bikes were sold through BFG dealers with small differences on the bikes depending on the year & model ( from paint work to decals or ??? ) ...

The pre & post war Challenger had only the BFG swirl decal where the Schwinn one was on the guard 99.9% of the time & not the smaller one as on the bike for sale .... ( sometimes even over the Schwinn decal ) .. the smaller Streamliner decal is 1950's  

The Streamliner small decal on the gaurd was correct for the Hornet in or about 1955-56 or right around there as seen in the 1956 catalog link below 

http://search.yahoo.com/search?p=schwinn+stramliner&ei=UTF-8&fr=yff40c

... the decal may have been added .. or the chaingaurd has been on it since the 50's so the patina matches .. either way it's still worth what you are asking in my mind just because of the overall condition 

.... it shouldn't take away from your price in this case ... good luck on the sale .. ride vintage .. Frank


----------



## oskisan (Nov 1, 2013)

*Phew!*

Man, now that is some massive wealth of information from Frank!! You are lucky there are people with this depth of knowledge to help you out here. When I am collecting, I am just trying to get it so the parts are correct and the original paint matches. Patina and old original decals are always a major score. I think you're bike looks great and wouldn't let him talk you down.

Ken


----------



## jkent (Nov 1, 2013)

The guy has decided not to purchase the bike. But there are a few things I would really like to understand about the bike. He also stated that was solely on BFG badged bikes and BFG badged Schwinn's did not have any Schwinn markings on them Hence the Blue BFG swirl decal versus the white cross Schwinn decal. If this is correct, why would the frame also have the White cross Schwinn decal on it? And this is a 1948 model bike (post-war) with a prewar badge on it. what is correct?  
Thanks, JKent


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 1, 2013)

jkent said:


> The guy has decided not to purchase the bike. But there are a few things I would really like to understand about the bike. He also stated that was solely on BFG badged bikes and BFG badged Schwinn's did not have any Schwinn markings on them Hence the Blue BFG swirl decal versus the white cross Schwinn decal. If this is correct, why would the frame also have the White cross Schwinn decal on it? And this is a 1948 model bike (post-war) with a prewar badge on it. what is correct?
> Thanks, JKent




Send him this....
View attachment 120861


----------



## bobcycles (Nov 3, 2013)

*your bike*

I was asked about your bike from someone interested ...and for the record I gave it a thumbs of for what you were asking, pretty reasonable.
The Streamliner decal on your guard was found on mid 50's Cantilever Schwinn bikes that were from the "D" model line.  They had a tank, a 9 hole rack and a rocket ray...Not the B model (Autocycle B6 equipped version)

Most likely, somewhere down the road your guard was upgraded...maybe a 'better paint' issue etc.  A minor detail and shouldn't be a deal breaker at your asking price.

The spinning BFG Wheel decal (which I reproduced years ago and still have more if you need one) was used up through the late 40's and was eventually replaced by a BFG sort of "Seal" looking decal in the 50's.  

Either way, cool bike....and the guard most likely migrated to the bike at some point in its long lovely luxurious life!


----------



## Larmo63 (Nov 4, 2013)

That said, the patina, color, everything, matches......

It's a very cool bike.


----------



## Gary Mc (Nov 4, 2013)

Great bike & more than fair price.  Good luck on the sale.


----------

